# Serious, Serious Problem!!!



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

In my opinion, the dealer ship should take a sensor out of a new car on the lot. Its not your fault and thats why we pay all this money for a new car. They should atleast offer you up something similar to what you have for a rental.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah for some reason that's odd and I feel your pain dude. Since the car was designed all over the world they would for sure import / export parts from other countries . It's a pain I understand. Honesty opinion try getting another Cruze or try getting another sensor from somewhere else


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I wondered about going to like...AutoZone and see if they have a sensor for the car. I'm going to do that tomorrow.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Seems like a no brainer to me with the stop sell order on the Cruze. Just pull one off of one of them on the lot and get you going. I'm pretty sure the driver's air bag is not different on the gas and diesel models, so the only limitation might be the dealer doesn't have any diesels on the lot.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm with the 'Check the Aftermarket' idea on this one.....Autozone or other, a replacement is on hand somewhere.

Likely will end up on the OP's dime but a fair chance the component may be a higher quality.
I'd be going this route long before thinking replacement car and as far as taking one off a new car.....there is a fair chance the removal will damage the sensor even though it is new.

This is a comparably inexpensive part so why take the chance on the new car switch?

Just my thoughts,
Rob


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Uhhh a loaner for the duration of the wait is a no brainer, I'd be ready to drive my car through the ******* showroom window without it in a scenario like that, I'm actually shocked you don't have a loaner. I'd be embarrassed if I was a dealer in this scenario and would be throwing whatever it took at the customer to minimize the embarrassment!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm with everyone else. First, pull from a car on the lot, second a loaner car, third you pay and they reimburse for aftermarket. Either way they should take care of you!


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm not sure if it's good protocol to pull a part off a lot car to put in a customer car for warranty. Might be considered putting a used part in a warranty situation. I get wanting to do it however. Seems logical on one hand...but not the other.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Uhhh a loaner for the duration of the wait is a no brainer, I'd be ready to drive my car through the ******* showroom window without it in a scenario like that, I'm actually shocked you don't have a loaner. I'd be embarrassed if I was a dealer in this scenario and would be throwing whatever it took at the customer to minimize the embarrassment!


Agreed. I'd at the very least be yelling at the service manager if you're not getting a loaner. I did that once already (not for a loaner) and won't hesitate to do it again, if necessary. It's fun when they preemptively bring you to a different room because they think you are going to flip out on them. :grin:


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Surely there is a wrecked Cruze diesel in a yard somewhere near where you live, maybe you can get a second hand one until the dealer comes good?


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Uhhh a loaner for the duration of the wait is a no brainer, I'd be ready to drive my car through the ******* showroom window without it in a scenario like that, I'm actually shocked you don't have a loaner. I'd be embarrassed if I was a dealer in this scenario and would be throwing whatever it took at the customer to minimize the embarrassment!


I am a little upset...no question. I didn't buy this car from this dealership since they don't have GM's approval to sell the CTD...I don't get why??? But, they have been very good in previous sales and service situations. Anyway...

I called Chevy Customer Care today and talked with 3 different reps. Nothing yet on what they're going to do. I will certainly let ya'll know when I get some news. Thanks for all your supportive ideas and comments.



iTz SADISTIK said:


> I'm with everyone else. First, pull from a car on the lot, second a loaner car, third you pay and they reimburse for aftermarket. Either way they should take care of you!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

PM incoming. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

It took 9 days for my diesel oil pan gasket to come in. 2 weeks total for repair. I really hope GM is not stocking all the parts overseas, sounds crazy but possibly true. It also seems like the GM customer service is just going to "document" your complaint. I bought a brand new, black Chevy a few years back, had spots in paint on the roof, they gave it a really crappy, top half, paint job with orange peel and runs, and was only supposed to be buffed out. I wanted another car. GM customer service did absolutely nothing and told me I need to work it out with local dealer.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

they should give you a loaner till they get the part. I also wouldn't leave my car at the dealer. I would say give me a rental and I will bring my car in when you get the part. Since it is warranty that would probably be the only solution. Sort of surprised they didn't give you one from the start since the part is on back order. I wonder if you did any damage to the catalytic converter driving with a bad O2 sensor.

AFAIK dealers never take a warranty part off a car on the lot but what do I know.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Have you considered a rental car rather than cancelling the vacation? If a old pickup is the only option and it gets, let say, 18 MPG at $3.50 per gallon that's $0.194/mile. Multiply that by your estimate of 2,500 miles, you spend $486 on gas. Now consider a rental Cruze LS. Average 30 MPG. That costs $292 for the trip. If you can get a rental for around $200 you break even and have a more road trip friendly vehicle. Just a thought.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

I had my O2 sensor go out and it took 2 weeks to get the part and they gave me a loaner for 5 days until I got the car back fixed. I also was able to take a trip that I needed while I had the car repaired.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Good luck with Avanced autozone O'Napa stores with these new cars. Besides padds, rotors and spark plugs most major parts are dealer only. I can't even get a belt for an 05 Subaru in 2014 from these places. The one listed is not even the right one. 

Hope it all works out for you man! I would say "strand the vehicle" on star button it and get a rental but you will be too late for enterprise by the time roadside Concierge gets on the line. they may send you far for an airport enterprise and make you return the car in 2 days or pay after that point till dealership helps you eat the bill. By all means get a rental and go enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Car-part.com, and find yourself a wrecked diesel Cruze. Can be anywhere, and have them ship you the part. Pay by phone, and they'll pull, pack, and mail it for you. Probably pretty cheap too. They won't know what it's worth and when you tell them it's back ordered at the dealer, they'll understand.

The top priority situations to GM Customer Care are VOR customers. Meaning vehicle off road, where the car is stuck and the customer can't drive it due to a safety concern (axle shaft) or part failure causing an inoperable vehicle. Even though your dealer doesn't recommend you drive it on the long trip, you can still drive it places, and you probably could take it on the trip if you wanted. Until it actually breaks down, you won't be in that top concern status. If they are willing to give you a loaner though, awesome!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Car-part.com, and find yourself a wrecked diesel Cruze. Can be anywhere, and have them ship you the part. Pay by phone, and they'll pull, pack, and mail it for you. Probably pretty cheap too. They won't know what it's worth and when you tell them it's back ordered at the dealer, they'll understand.
> 
> The top priority situations to GM Customer Care are VOR customers. Meaning vehicle off road, where the car is stuck and the customer can't drive it due to a safety concern (axle shaft) or part failure causing an inoperable vehicle. Even though your dealer doesn't recommend you drive it on the long trip, you can still drive it places, and you probably could take it on the trip if you wanted. Until it actually breaks down, you won't be in that top concern status. If they are willing to give you a loaner though, awesome!
> 
> ...


This is a flip of a coin situation. I killed my car 200 miles from home after enterprise closed. OnStar wanted me to get a taxi to the dealer where the car was towed then taxi 100 miles to the nearest open enterprise and then drive 400 miles back to pick my car up the next day. I declined, rode in the tow truck and had them put me in a hotel. They wanted me to Taxi to the hotel and GM of the dealership said no we will take him. I got a loaner the next day, is enterprise open on Sundays? 

I almost killed the car again in the exact same spot but I said F that and kept on waiting for a CEL but it never showed. I undid the bypass the bypass mod to find out the nipple dry rotted from the heat. Car been running fine ever since.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

The DEF pump on my new CTD failed with only 400 miles on the clock. The part was on national back order for 34 days. GM gave me a 1LT rental as required by the customer service agreement and made 2 payments when I began complaining about the excessive wait for parts. I doubt that they would go to the rental expense if a part from Autozone would work. I was also informed that GM no longer provides loaners so they sent me to Enterprise. Take the rental on vacation and put as many miles on it as you can. They didn't want to remove a DEF pump from another car, a good policy. I really would not want to buy a new car from a dealer that is cannibalizing parts from the new inventory. I've had no other problems with the car.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

When you look up diesel cruze...

Buy Oxygen Sensor Components at Advance Auto Parts


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Update: I received my Cruze recall for the driver side air-bag and scheduled an appointment with the dealership's customer care person, who was very interested in the problem and promised to do everything he could to get it straightened out. I just received a call back from him and he went directly to the GM parts folks who told him the oxygen sensors were on a shipping hold! Ok, but special hold:

The dealership is told to have the vehicle on a lift with the Tech II device hooked up and call direct to the Diesel Cruze engineer who would send instructions and collect information directly from the technician working on the vehicle. After they collected the data, they would ship the new O2 sensor and we would have the part a couple days later. 

There would be lots of questions about the process from the customer of course, like why didn't the parts guy get that information the first time he tried to order the part six weeks ago. Seems logical there would be a footnote to that effect in the system somewhere. 

So, it looks like I might get my Cruze back in time for vacation. Thanks very much for all your feedback...watching this drama play out might help some of you should this problem occur on your Cruze TD. No matter, this small issue hasn't dampened my enthusiasm and love for this CTD car. 

I drove the Chevy Volt for a couple hours by the way, and wouldn't trade my Cruze even for it...nice but not as nice as the Cruze!


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Paristndude.......................when was your build date, hoping mine is a least 33,000 away.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> Update: I received my Cruze recall for the driver side air-bag and scheduled an appointment with the dealership's customer care person, who was very interested in the problem and promised to do everything he could to get it straightened out. I just received a call back from him and he went directly to the GM parts folks who told him the oxygen sensors were on a shipping hold! Ok, but special hold:
> 
> The dealership is told to have the vehicle on a lift with the Tech II device hooked up and call direct to the Diesel Cruze engineer who would send instructions and collect information directly from the technician working on the vehicle. After they collected the data, they would ship the new O2 sensor and we would have the part a couple days later.
> 
> ...


I've been away fro a few days so late to comment, but I am glad to hear it sounds like you will get this addressed. It's interesting to me that GM diesel engineers are taking such an interest.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

oilburner said:


> Paristndude.......................when was your build date, hoping mine is a least 33,000 away.


Lol...mine was the last week of August best of my recollection. I hope no-one has to go through those problems. Thanks for commenting.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Mine was an early Nov. build and is not currently recalled according to the recall checker on Chevy's website.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> Update: I received my Cruze recall for the driver side air-bag and scheduled an appointment with the dealership's customer care person, who was very interested in the problem and promised to do everything he could to get it straightened out. I just received a call back from him and he went directly to the GM parts folks who told him the oxygen sensors were on a shipping hold! Ok, but special hold:
> 
> The dealership is told to have the vehicle on a lift with the Tech II device hooked up and call direct to the Diesel Cruze engineer who would send instructions and collect information directly from the technician working on the vehicle. After they collected the data, they would ship the new O2 sensor and we would have the part a couple days later.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that!



PanJet said:


> Mine was an early Nov. build and is not currently recalled according to the recall checker on Chevy's website.


Give it some time, the recall is still new. My car didn't come up the 2nd time for the axle on the vin site but It came up for the dealership and shortly after it was also on my OnStar monthly emails.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

My dealership had my car today and spoke with the diesel engineer as they connected their test equipment. Not sure what all they tested and discussed but the end result is they have overnighted the 02 sensor and it should be here tomorrow. It takes about 10 minutes to install, so it looks like we're on our way to getting the CTD back in perfect shape again. I will let you know what happens.


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

That is excellent news! I know you were worried about having to spend tons of money fueling the truck to go. At least you should have it back so you don't have to. Hopefully they start loosening up the restrictions on these sensors and other parts they have on hold.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Roadburner440 said:


> Hopefully they start loosening up the restrictions on these sensors and other parts they have on hold.


Given all of the GM recalls lately, and what we've seen in the axle recall parts supply, I'm betting that GM has turned up the heat on the QC process for suppliers and GM internal as well. The short term result is reduced parts supply to the dealerships. This process gets more difficult with so many off shore suppliers involved also. With GM sales being up for the last two months, it makes it more difficult for the supply chain to ramp up production AND quality levels. It will take some time for the "system" to settle into a new level of quality.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Well, the GM parts department came through and delivered my O2 sensor this morning. They installed it and everything appears to be in great shape. I will be driving my Cruze on my vacation to Cheyenne....eeeeeeey hahhhh!

There was a bonus at my dealership that was totally spontaneous and pretty cool. They had a mint 2012 Mustang GT, 5.0, 6 speed on the lot and I asked them if I could use it until the part was installed. My favorite sales guy said, "Sure...take it and keep it the weekend if you want!" He knew I wasn't interested in buying it...you know they're made by, um, uh, FORD! But this was a great way to spend a couple hours and trust me, the Mustang would beat my Cruze....lol. It was a very nice car and I'd love to have it, but wouldn't give up the Cruze or my Vette for it.

So...I'm happy again...even though the driver side air-bag recall looms large!


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Welcome to my world. 2014 ctd 24,000 miles. Last month o2 sensor. two days ago poor def warning going into limp mode. Dealer says its the def injector. they gave me a rental but im wondering if I brought into another American made piece of ****.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am starting to wonder if some of these cars have sat around on dealers lots for a year undriven and as a result developed some of these issues. You can go out and buy a "new" 2014 that was made well over a year ago


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

When I got mine I made sure it wasn't old. Made in January and I bought it in february


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Mine was built in July 2012 and I bought it on 20th of August 2012, so 2 years without a single issue to date.


----------



## econrey (Jun 7, 2012)

I hope you enjoyed that mustang! The 5.0 is a real treat to drive. It's quite easy to get the rear to kick out


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

Oddly enough I took my CTD in on 8/13/2014 for a bad O2 sensor, and was told the part "should" be at the shop today on 8/18/2014...still haven't gotten a call from them yet...Enterprise gave me a 1lt, I hate it. Can't get over 32 mpg no matter what and the car has no power and cant brake at all. I hope they get it fixed asap cause I am ready for my CTD!:grin:


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Mine was built in July 2012 and I bought it on 20th of August 2012, so 2 years without a single issue to date.


I am so envious of you. No exhaust fluid system. That seems to be the biggest problem with the car.


----------

